# just got the tapes, have a stupid question



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

I just got the CD's for my son. In reading the listening schedule, the calendar in the front cover says to listen to "side" does this actually mean the track? Does he listen to the same thing for the first 10 days? I'm so confused!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jackie...Don't worry, it can be a little confusing. Originally, when this program first came out, it was only on tapes; we are working to change the schedule over to Session/Track... Side 1 = Introduction; Side 2 = Session 1 Here ya go:Side 1 & 2 = CD One - Track 1 & 2 - Introduction Session OneSide 3 & 4 = CD Two - Track 1 & 2 - Sessions 2 & 3Side 5 & 6 = CD Three - Track 1 & 2 - Sessions 4 & 5He listens to the Introduction and First Session (CD One Track 1 & 2) for the first day; yes he listens to that for 10 days, with day 6 off.







If you have any further questions, let us know!Take care, and best wishes to your son...


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks Marilyn! That's what I love about this board, the answers come so QUICKLY! I'm going to have my son start the tapes tonight. I'll let you now how it goes.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jackie... jb has a post directing us to your comments on his post on the IBS forum.Since this is a public forum, many opinions on treatment and therapies are discussed, and this leads to some differences of opinion... and sometimes those opinion gets intertwined with facts and differentiation is needed.Rest assured that your son should find good relief with Mike's tapes; Mike has commented many times that he has worked with young people and they have gone on to IBS free lives, college,etc. If I can find that posting, I will add it here for you.You have made a good decision on behalf of your son..I know he will do wonderfully.We will continue to support you, and if you have any questions, let us know.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Marilyn,Thanks for the post, I totally agree! However, I'm at a loss at to why jb felt it necessary to refer people to my post. I've already heard from Eric and Mike about the suitability of the tapes for my son. The purpose of my post was just to say that perhaps people shouldn't be so critical of methods that help others, even if they, themselves haven't been helped by them. Maybe you can shed some light on what I perceive as some kind of alarm sent out by jb.Thanks again


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I am in dialogue with jb regarding this; I am confused as well... Thanks for your good comments and words, and again, please know our support is here for you and for jb as wellTake care! ~ Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I believe or think JB was just pointing it out to us to see if we could help. No worries however, kids should do very well with this.







I am glad to see them trying also, as I believe there are some really important long term reasons that it would be hard for me to explain here, for them to nip somethings off early and hence be a valuable asset long term. It has to do with nerve pathways.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

By the way Jackie, I wish your son the best with this, I really believe for young people it is a great safe approach.I am glad he enjoys them and wish you both the best with it.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jackie:I'm sure you're son will really enjoy the cds, and they'll help a lot. Keep us posted on how he does.







JeanG


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

O.K. I have another question. Is it a good idea for him to try doing the tapes during times when he's having pain? He listens to the tapes before bed, but the mornings are bad, especially after a bm. I was wondering if listening to the tapes during that time would be a good idea, or do people find that they're too distracted to concentrate.Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Jackie, When I was experiencing pain, I asked Mike about that, and he said it is OK to do the session while in pain; just keep listening times between sessions 6 hours apart from each other, so the mind can assimilate the information.I find that doing the sessions while in pain, sometimes distracts away from the pain. Good luck to your son, and hope he is feeling better soon, take care.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

" ... do people find that they're too distracted to concentrate."Jackie,I finished the tapes about 2 months ago, and I was nearly done before I understood that we aren't supposed to concentrate. I would focus on everything that was said & repeat it in my mind & even rephrase it to make sure that I had it - as if I was listening to a lecture & there was going to be a quiz afterwards. Now I think that I sabotoged myself by doing that, because I didn't get the results that I wanted. The tapes helped, but I think I could have gotten a lot more out of them if I had not tried so hard.I am now repeating the course (does that mean I flunked?







) but I just put the recording on at night & go to sleep while listening to the sound of Mike's voice & the music, not paying much attention to the words. Mike is speaking to our subconscious, and as I understand it, this seems to be a good way to get our conscious mind out of the way.Eric & Marilyn, do I have it right this time?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

That's a really good point LTL! Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You got it right LTL, and no worries about doing them again.One thing Jackie I would do is stick to the time on a regular basis. I personally thing its good at night as then your mind sleeps on them. Just FYI


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

LTL.... You got it! Like Mike says, you don't have to do anything... Some folks can't tell you one thing that was said, and are doing great now!Jackie, have your son listen to the introduction from time to time, and you can as well, as a lot of the questions he addresses are not thought about until you are into it... also, read the Compilation Thread... It will bump that for both of you!







Take care!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Thank you all so very much! I can't believe how helpful you all are.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

My son is on day 6 of the tapes. He does find them relaxing, however, he got a bit freaked out about falling asleep during them. He a bit of a control freak when it comes to his body, so he likes to be in control of when he falls asleep. He wants to be able to say to himself "I'm going to sleep now." I told him I'd give him the alotted time to listen to the tapes and check on him afterward. If he's asleep, I'd wake him up, so he could go back to sleep. Sounds weird, I know. Is that o.k. to do?Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,LTL, that's fine no failure there







JackieG,This is fine too, as your sone gets used to the listening, there may come a time when he says for you not wake him. Its all new to him, so no worries







Best RegardsMike


----------

